# anybody in 4H?



## reigninseattle (Nov 15, 2012)

Do it! I only got to do 4-H for 2 years but I was so glad I joined! It was so much fun and I learned a lot. My group was great and when we went to county fair everyone there was nothing but nice. There were other people my size and no one gave me a second look. 4-H is about having fun, learning, and making friends! Of course, this was just my experience, every group is different, but I definitely recommend you find a good group and try it. If you don't like it you can always quit, but the cut-off date for signing up is coming up. I say go for it!


----------



## FoxyRider22 (Feb 26, 2013)

reigninseattle said:


> Do it! I only got to do 4-H for 2 years but I was so glad I joined! It was so much fun and I learned a lot. My group was great and when we went to county fair everyone there was nothing but nice. There were other people my size and no one gave me a second look. 4-H is about having fun, learning, and making friends! Of course, this was just my experience, every group is different, but I definitely recommend you find a good group and try it. If you don't like it you can always quit, but the cut-off date for signing up is coming up. I say go for it!


Thanks for the reply...I think I'll sign up and hope for the best! ;-)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## reigninseattle (Nov 15, 2012)

Awesome! I'm sure it'll be great


----------

